
Man discovers working 30-year-old Apple IIe in parents' attic - gotocake
https://www.techspot.com/news/78800-man-finds-30-year-old-apple-iie-parents.html
======
pwason
Not news. I have two working Apple IIe systems sitting in my basement. Anybody
want to buy them?

~~~
opendomain
I would love to buy them send info to hacker AT NOSQL dot COM

